# NEC code book or handbook?



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

You need multiple code books and one NEC Handbook

Upstairs bathroom
downstairs bathroom
next to your easy chair
In your truck
I have one in my office 
and one in the office bathroom


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

For studying the handbook is very, very helpful. I'm not too sure if I'd like to be flailing through it during a test though. And it feels significantly different looking things up in it than the regular code book.

Expensive. Try borrowing a handbook for a few days if possible. Or at least get a look at it in the store. I got my first one last cycle only because before I thought it was cheesy to have, but it's not. Actually, I own both and that's the best way to go. You cannot go wrong having more information than less. If I were testing again (and I will when I test for my Supervisor's license) I would have been very familiar with both volumes AND the PDF download.

As far as humble opinions go; there's mine. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Simple solution: Get both.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I always get both. 2011 was the first time I put tabs on both of them. I recommend the tabs. It makes it faster to get to an article.

I also put a copy on my iPad & iPhone and find the search function works well. Not as easy as getting around in the hard copies, but I always have it with me.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have both and tabbed. I rarely use the handbook for anything. Unless I really need some extra clarification then I'll check the handbook. Other then that I find the handbook a bear to navigate. For the most part the regular book is better. But it's nice to have both.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have both, but this year I bought the Hand Book for my phone, 
What a waste,, it takes longer to look things up on this stupid modern screen. 
I'm picking up the hard bound one this weekend.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't stand trying to find anything on any of the digital versions. I have the 2008 app though and that's nice, but still not as good as a paper copy.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm in Iowa, and I couldn't use the handbook on the exam... They had a picture of the code book and that was all they let you bring in. They didn't even let me bring in my own calculator I had to use a stupid non scientific one that they supplied. I took the masters test like 2 years ago, and I doubt they changed much since then.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

Also an apprenticeship that doesn't sell you the exact books you need to be successful, i.e. a code book, isn't doing much good for you.


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your reply's.

Ended up going with the hand book. 

I figured give it a try if i really don't like it can always buy the cheaper of the two later :grin:


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

You should have a current code book.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Code book for my truck, handbook for the office, uglys book for tool bag, and newest edition is the NEC app for my smart phone.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

dawgs said:


> Code book for my truck, handbook for the office, uglys book for tool bag, and newest edition is the NEC app for my smart phone.


That's about right.


----------

